# French Commercial with a Cougar Furry!



## Cloverleaf (Mar 23, 2013)

On you tube

Heads up: gets a little gay at the end, but it's still fairly SFW (in the sense of how SFW anything furry is).


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, I did not expect that. Also, I always thought Orangina was a drink. The advert makes it look like aftershave.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2013)

Well that put a big grin on my face. x3


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 23, 2013)

Ah, that comments section.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 23, 2013)

Why would the cougar need to shave? ._.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Ah, that comments section.



Yes, I just scrolled down to read it. 

I am beginning to appreciate the mantra 'never read the bottom half of the internet'. Though I must admit I'm yet to see a racism war between americans and europeans, which is rare not to come across.

edit: my mistake! Just found french, british and american users threatening to nuke one another.


----------



## Akro (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn this video is old as hell haha.
Remember watching this in like 9th grade.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah this is a pretty old video. ._.


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 23, 2013)

"The moral ofï»¿ this story: Bestiality is A-OK, especially if you're gay"-some tard
Maybe I should install this add on:
http://www.tannr.com/herp-derp-youtube-comments/


----------



## Hewge (Mar 23, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> "The moral ofï»¿ this story: Bestiality is A-OK, especially if you're gay"-some tard
> Maybe I should install this add on:
> http://www.tannr.com/herp-derp-youtube-comments/



._. That add on must be a fake! It's too amazing to actually be real...


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2013)

I for one would run in complete fear to a mental institution if I ever saw such a thing


----------



## LemonJayde (Mar 24, 2013)

You're a tad bit late, honey.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 24, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about this, a bit of: oh cool and a lot of: OMFGWTF


----------



## Faustus (Jul 25, 2013)

Can't help chuckling at some of these responses. So, what, Furryism is only OK if it's not in the mainstream?
I thought the advert was kinda cute, to be honest. (Though I do agree that a shaving cougar is pretty weird. Maybe he's off to the vet's for an operation?)
I still preferred the previous Orangina furry commercial though. Really good rendering on those models.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Well, I did not expect that. Also, I always thought Orangina was a drink. The advert makes it look like aftershave.


They also have adverts that make it look like an alternative for milk in cereal, and as a breath freshener, and as a household cleanser, and as acne solution, and as laundry detergent, and as deodorant ,and as a hair conditioner, and as car polish (I am not sure if this list keeps going).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 6, 2013)

Not the commercial I was thinking of.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Not the commercial I was thinking of.



Which one were you?


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 10, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Maybe I should install this add on:
> http://www.tannr.com/herp-derp-youtube-comments/



The fact that I just laughed so hard at this means that A, I need to get off the internet for the night, and B, I need to download it.


----------

